# Arthroscopic prepatellar bursectomy



## joanne71178 (May 31, 2013)

Would this be an unlisted code, 29999, referring/comparing to 27340?  or would 29877 be used? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jdemar (Jun 3, 2013)

I would use 29999 and compare to 27340.


----------

